# Highest calorie drink out there?



## Haile-Selassie-i (Nov 26, 2009)

*What is the highest calorie drink/shake out there that packs hundreds if not a thousand or more decent calories per serving?*

*I used to take one that had 700 calories per serving but that was when i was back living in the U.S and you can't get it here.*

*P.S, Michael Phelps takes around 12000 a day! If you know how i can get that in a serving i'll buy you a pint! :tongue1:*

*Price doesn't matter, just wanna know what the highest is?*

*Respect in advance. *

*(Haile Selassie i)*


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i think mamouth 2500 has about 1000 calories.

but real food will be much better for you.

whats you current diet like?


----------



## Haile-Selassie-i (Nov 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i think mamouth 2500 has about 1000 calories.
> 
> but real food will be much better for you.
> 
> whats you current diet like?


My current diet is just right, as it has been for 7 years, i used to be a boxer so i'm good with my nutrition. I'm at the stage where i'm eating 6 heavy meals a day. All healthy as hell.

Thanks for that mamouth 2500 thing though, i'll have a definite look at that. Theres so many these days, even if your a veteren body builder you just can't keep up.

Cheers though bruv. :becky:


----------



## Haile-Selassie-i (Nov 26, 2009)

Update: Iv'e just had a look at that mamoth 2500. It seems expensive for what its worth. Word is, the calories are mostly fattening?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

in that case then, another one is ALLMAX NUTRITION-Quick Mass.

looks good, but am yet to find somewere in the uk to buy it!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Haile, there is no supplement/weight gainer that can deliver that amount of calories any better than another, I keep posting this same piece of info;

1g protein = 4 calories

1g carbs = 4 calories

1g fat = 9 calories

1g alcohol = 7 calories (yes, alcohol is a food group in its own right folks!)

Lets do the maths, any powder giving you all carbs, all protein or a mix of both can only contain 400 calories per 100g of powder.

The only way to increase this is to add fat, a powder which is all fat could only supply 900 calories per 100g - but who wants 100g of fat? What can it possibly do except make you fat? It could clog your arteries and kill you slowly I suppose.

No supplement even the purest whey isolate or pure maltodextrin gives you a full 100g of protein or 100g of carbs per 100g serving due to their being other micronutrients present. This is fact if you want to check it up.

So Haile, I'll use our Extreme Mass as an example, it will give you 792 calories if you take 200g of powder, mix it in 500ml of semi skimmed milk and your up to 1017 calories.

How does that sound to you? Make sense?


----------



## Haile-Selassie-i (Nov 26, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Haile, there is no supplement/weight gainer that can deliver that amount of calories any better than another, I keep posting this same piece of info;
> 
> 1g protein = 4 calories
> 
> ...


Definitley makes sense and thanks allot. Oh and its Damian, Damian Isaacs. Haile Selassi is a saying in Rastafari religion. Lol

Is there anything other than weight gaines that will pack on stones?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you read my post you will see I have said they are all created equally in the calorie stakes, many are not so equal when you look at the ingredients.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haile-Selassie-i said:


> Definitley makes sense and thanks allot. Oh and its Damian, Damian Isaacs. Haile Selassi is a saying in Rastafari religion. Lol
> 
> Is there anything other than weight gaines that will pack on stones?


he is the king of rasta right...ethiopian?

did phelps really have 12000?? but hes well skinny


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Extreme said:


> i
> 
> So Haile, I'll use our Extreme Mass as an example, it will give you 792 calories if you take 200g of powder, mix it in 500ml of semi skimmed milk and your up to 1017 calories.


is this right extreme....do you personally have 4 scoops per serving with 500ml milk..... how many you have in a day ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't use it Hulksta, I've not trained in a few years due to health issues so I don't need a mass gainer - unless I want to get fatter!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

do u still look like that in ur photo mate.....

if i put 4 scoops in for like say 2 weeks....will i put some weight on.....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No mate, that was a contest picture.

Nobody can say how you'll respond, its down to your metabolism and training BUT if you add 200g a day in skimmed milk that is an extra 1000 calories so should make a difference if you keep eating the same food too.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks extreme for the advice....

im drinking 1 now.:becky: 4 scoops and 500 ml milk

normally i would have 2 scoops with 250 water.....i will try and have 2 a day.

I want to get to over 12st, which i never have been over 11.8......


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Have you tried training with powerlifting movements and those kind of weights as part of your bodybuilding? I did it years ago and grew like I'd never done before, the thickness I added was wicked and even though I've not trained in years I'm still easily bigger than average guys.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

what are powerlifting movements extreme....do you mean clean and jerk and so on.......


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

or is it...bench,,deads and squats


----------



## Funky_monkey (Aug 25, 2005)

Every morning i'll have....

200g ground oats

50g whey protein

600ml water

1tsp choc nesquick

1tsp banana nesquick

1,000 tasty kcals, slow burning carbs, high fibre and decent protein.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Why do you need all the nesquick?


----------

